
Google Android 3.2 Honeycomb OS Released - techtribune
http://techtribune.com/news/22/Software/Google_Android_3-2_Honeycomb_OS_Released.html
======
makecheck
I've had a phone for just over _one year_ , and it is apparently stuck with
Android 2.1 (HTC Hero on Sprint). I'd like to be excited about what Google
does with Android, but they aren't solving the single biggest problem: users
_can't get_ their improvements.

~~~
Xlythe
At least manufacturers are starting to open up their hardware. Samsung has
open sourced its drivers (SG2), Motorola is unlocking its bootloaders (Atrix),
and HTC has promised to open their bootloaders for future devices (Sensation
in August, future phones to be announced). Google has also recommended
manufacturers support their phones up to 18 months after release, though I'm
not sure how much weight that message will carry. Even if you'd rather stay
away from community updates, it's nice to be given the option.

------
_fn
Will this ever reach phone currently running Android 2.2?

~~~
follower
My understanding is the 3.x series is tablet only and will be merged into a
4.x series for both tablets & phones.

